# Dun - From Foal to Adult



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

anyone have pictures of duns over a period of time? Foal to adult or even summer-winter? I just got a 5 month old grulla filly, and I'm not sure what to expect in the color department. Here she is:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have a pic where she isn't moving? My dunskin is only 19 months or I'd help you out. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

best I've got at the moment. sun was setting, so the light is very golden, her coat is grey. Black mane and tail, very obvious shoulder barring, dark dorsal stripe.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Shes pretty! Should be a lovely shade of grulla when she matures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I love grullas. Their color is always so soft and pretty.


----------



## Horselover503 (Oct 26, 2013)

She's so pretty! She should be a beautiful shade of grulla when she's older.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Has she shed her foal coat at all? Most grulla foals are born kind of a tan color like she now and shed out to the dark gray/silvery color that your typical grulla looks like.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

She looks like she might greying out as well?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm awaiting photos from her previous owner, but she claims neither parent is grey. She is still shedding some foal coat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not inclined to say that she is greying out. The lighter streaks in her mane and tail are a common dun factor sometimes called "frosting". It definitely makes for a really flashy horse. I also think that she will likely shed out and become a bit darker. Her markings will be much more visible and defined in her summer coat.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree with the frosting in the mane- its the grey hairs on the face and muzzle and overall tone of her coat that make me think grey. Better quality/closer up pictures would help a lot


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't see any grey at the moment and the white hairs are guard hairs or frosting. JP my dunskin has them. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't have pictures I can post but if you go to 
Palisades Appaloosas For Sale

There is an appy Grulla Filly listed (Nova) and you can see pictures of her Grulla Dam under the mares section (Skips Jazzy Blue) to see how dark she is compared to the mousy color. 

Nova is my yearlings full sister.


----------

